# Ouvrir dans safari un nouvel onglet par défaut avec le clic



## onlyforme (14 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens de retourner sur safari après un long séjour avec firefox, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une fonction bien pratique sur ff : l'ouverture d'un nouvel onglet par défaut lors d'un clic sur un lien, là safari ouvre toujours une fenêtre. 
Comment éviter le option + clic pour ouvrir un onglet.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

Avec OnyX -> Mode fenêtre unique, en plus du raccourci cmd + clic.


----------



## marctiger (14 Juin 2009)

Safari/Préférences/Onglets/... tout simplement.


----------



## laiteau (14 Juin 2009)

Je crois que c'est justement ce qu'il veut éviter de faire, il veux que sa ouvre le lien dans un nouvel onglet sans appuyer sur commande...
Personnellement, je ne vois pas comment on peut faire car safari 4 ou 3 ne propose pas ce "service".


----------



## Aliboron (14 Juin 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à trouver une fonction bien pratique sur ff : l'ouverture d'un nouvel onglet par défaut lors d'un clic sur un lien, là safari ouvre toujours une fenêtre.


Le petit outil Saft permet (entre autres choses) de faire ça (personnellement, je ne pourrais pas m'en passer)...


----------



## Boblecureuil (15 Juin 2009)

Entrer
"defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true"
dans le terminal


----------



## Atlantique (15 Juin 2009)

Boblecureuil a dit:


> Entrer
> "defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true"
> dans le terminal



Super


----------



## Mr Chen (15 Juin 2009)

J'ai copi-coller ça dans le terminal, mais ça ne change rien


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2009)

il faut le faire safari fermé


----------



## Mr Chen (15 Juin 2009)

En effet! grosse boulette de débutant sur ce coup


----------



## fbrcdrnd (7 Décembre 2009)

bonjour, j'utilisais le mode fenêtre unique dans onyx afin de ne pas avoir à appuyer sur cmd pour ouvrir les liens dans des nouveaux onglets.
ce mode était vraiment très bien fait, car il laissait quand même certaines fenêtres s'ouvrir (lecteurs de radios en ligne, agrandissements d'image...) et les liens "normaux" s'ouvraient dans des onglets.
depuis la mise à jour vers safari 4 ce même mode ouvre sans distinction tous les liens dans des onglets, ce qui encombre rapidement la barre d'onglets et rend la navigation plus compliquée.
j'ai essayé différents paramétrages dans les préférences de safari mais sans succès...
si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur...
merci d'avance


----------



## marctiger (7 Décembre 2009)

Bah, le plus simple est de faire alors un clic-droit sur le lien, "Ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet".


----------



## Aliboron (7 Décembre 2009)

Ou bien faire glisser l'onglet hors de la fenêtre courante (ce qui créera une nouvelle fenêtre), si j'ai bien compris la demande de fbrcdrnd


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (7 Décembre 2009)

Avec *Glims*, tu peux le paramétrer...


----------



## laaari (31 Décembre 2009)

Boblecureuil a dit:


> Entrer
> "defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true"
> dans le terminal



merci ça marche super


----------



## djbabs (7 Juin 2010)

defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true

==> Ca fonctionne tellement bien que ça semble même bloquer le genre de téléchargement en arrière plan: je pense à Wordreference et ses traductions phonétique qui ne s'ouvrent plus.

Du coup j'aimerais revenir en arrière et trouver une autre solution. Anybody knows how to ?

Merci de votre aide.
BAB's

PS: Je trouve tout de même cela idiot que les gars de chez Apple bossant sur Safari n'est pas pensé à çette fonction !


----------



## Aliboron (7 Juin 2010)

djbabs a dit:


> defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true
> .../...
> Du coup j'aimerais revenir en arrière et trouver une autre solution. Anybody knows how to ?


Disons que j'essayerais avec *defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool false*...


----------



## djbabs (7 Juin 2010)

Merci Aliboron, ca semble en effet annuler la commande.

En revanche ça ne résout en rien mes petits soucis:
- je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la trad vocale sur word reference
- Le service DL de Free ne fonctionne pas non plus

Ces deux choses fonctionnent très bien sous FF, si je ne l'utilise pas, c'est que lui il me fait freezer les vidéos ! ;-) Ou est le navigateurs parfait ?

Quid du truc qu'est mal configuré dans mon Safari ?

Merci de votre aide.

BAB's


----------

